# Arborist presentation



## kweinert (Jan 4, 2012)

Last night at the Front Range Woodturners meeting we had a local arborist in to talk about how to look at the outside of a piece of wood in order to increase your chances of predicting what was on the inside.

He also had examples of getting fooled :) One example was what looked like a burl bump on the outside was old damage and a big hollow on the inside.

The most amusing part of the demo is that he had a green turned (and still rough) bowl made from some boxelder. It showed some color and a lot of the tracks from the larvae tunnels. As the bowl was being passed around one of the folks noticed that the bowl was still being sculpted - yep, larvae still present in the wall of the bowl.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like your woodturning club got some very valuable information. Would have been an interesting speach for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2012)

Borers are some of the most talented sculptors there are. I reckon they're the above-ground tree-equivalents of gnomes carving their giant tubules beneath mountains. Except the various cellulose-munchers make prettier creations than do the gnomes, in my humble estimation. . . . . .


----------

